# How to determine McAfee expiration date



## bigjulie (Apr 24, 2004)

I've got a remote, nontechnical client who wants to find out when his McAfee VirusScan subscription expires. I tried emailing Customer Service at McAfee, but all I got back was a canned autoresponse that was totally useless. I don't have McAfee installed, but I have to assume that my client can look somewhere in the application to find his expiration date. Can anyone tell me where?

Thanks.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Maybe this will help: http://forums.mcafeehelp.com/viewtopic.php?t=2605&sid=079cfdb32a075e9617afb9da5ec88efc


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

They should log on to their McAfee account and go to My Account > My Products and Services.


----------



## bigjulie (Apr 24, 2004)

I'll pass this on to my client, and see if it works for him. I don't know what version of VirusScan he's got, and the link only addresses versions 6.x and 7.x; it's worth a try, though.

Thanks!


----------



## bigjulie (Apr 24, 2004)

With regard to checking his McAfee account, my client bought a PC last year with the McAfee software pre-installed. To the best of my knowledge, he's never set up an online account. If he can't find the information he wants on his desktop, I'll have him set up his account.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

It may have just been a trial install. Perhaps he will find out when he goes on line!


----------

